# iFrame ohne Rand



## cRaZe (5. März 2003)

Hi leute

Hab mal gesucht aber nicht richtig fündig geworden.
Meine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich diesen Rahmen im iFrame weg?


Gruß


----------



## aTa (5. März 2003)

frameborder="0"

die befehle sind gleich wie bei normalen frames zumindest die, die ich kenn!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (5. März 2003)

jop 


```
<iframe src="bla.html" frameborder="0">
```


----------



## cRaZe (5. März 2003)

jo big thx leute. Probiere es gleich mal aus


----------



## cRaZe (5. März 2003)

<iframe src="startseite.htm" frameborder="0" name="main" width="500" height="500" marginheight="10" marginwidth="10" align="right">
      <p>Ihr Browser kann leider keine eingebetteten Frames anzeigen. Bitte Installieren 
        sie den neuesten IE von Microsoft. Diesen finden Sie hier</p>


So sieht der Code aus. Aber das mit dem border funzt net. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo der Fehler liegt?


----------



## aTa (5. März 2003)

du musst den iframe auch wieder zu machen 

<iframe src="navi.html" name="navioi" height="100%" width="100%" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"><p>Ihr Browser kann leider keine eingebetteten Frames anzeigen: Sie k&ouml;nnen die eingebettete Seite &uuml;ber den folgenden Verweis
aufrufen: <a href="#">guksch du hier</a></p>
</iframe>

da geht es ohne probs!
manchmal ist auch selfhtml ziemlich hilfreich


----------



## cRaZe (5. März 2003)

komisch komisch..........

ich schau mal, vielleicht liegt es einfach an meinem prog


----------



## aTa (5. März 2003)

was benutzt du denn?
also ich kann dir homesite sehr empfehlen und wenn du auf den schnickschnack verzichten willst dann nimm ultra edit!


----------

